# Flaxseed oil and breastfeeding



## kakies (Aug 8, 2002)

I did some searching on the threads to see if I could come up with an answer myself but...no.

I baught some Organic Flaxseed Oil Softgels. Each softgel contains 1000mg of flaxseed oil. The dose is to take one softgels two times daily= 200mg a day. The ingredients are: Flaxseed Oil, Gelatin, Glycerin. On the label it says to consult a doctor if you are pregnant or nursing or if you have any medical conditions.

Now this has me thinking... I nurse my 14mo and might also be pregnant or will be soon anyway. Everything I read on the threads mentions how wonderful flaxseeds and flaxseed oil are in everyones diet.

Soooo, why should I consult a doctor before taking it???

Is there something I should know? Can it be harmful if I take too much? Can I give dd flaxseeds in her oatmeal AND take 2000mg daily myself even though I breastfeed her?







:


----------



## CosmicMama (Mar 7, 2002)

I'd be curious about this too.


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

What I've learned about flaxseed is this:

First of all, almost all drugs, and herbs say "do not take while pg or bf," or "consult your doctor." They do this for legal reasons, and it may not reflect what is actually true about the risk/benefits for pg or nursing moms. In general, nursing moms' milk is less likely to carry across drugs/herbs to baby than the placenta of a pg mom.

Next, flaxseed oil is good for you and your child/all humans. But taking it while nursing can change the fat quality of your milk. I have heard if your child gets too much or is sensitive to it, she may get green poops. So watch for that. She may not need it in your milk and in her cereal as well!


----------

